# Pimp My Fish N Mate Cart



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I've never owned a fishing cart that came from the store as a fishing cart; always made my own. I've made carts from hand trucks, garden carts, etc. They all worked fine on the pier, but none of them worked in the sand. Last fall I decided it was time for a real store bought fishing cart. I planned what I wanted to put in it, special ordered a cooler just for the pier, and was all ready to buy the cart then I figured out that my brand new special ordered cooler wouldn't fit in it, so I dumped the project. 

A friend of mine had an extra golf bag cart that he insisted on giving me, so I rigged it up for the RC shark fishing trip. Rolled great in the driveway, but when we hit the sand, it feel apart. So much for that idea. In the process of discussing cart failure, and explaining why I hadn't bought a cart last fall, I was told by the Georgia RC Commander that he had an identical cooler and that it fit into his cart. A few measurements of his cart confirmed the problem. 

There are two major brands of aluminum fishing carts - Fish N Mate, and Reels On Wheels. The one I had measured at the store was a Reels On Wheels cart. The one that the Commander measured was a Fish N Mate, which is apparently about 2 inches wider in the cargo department, so my new ice chest would indeed fit. Project back on. Off to the store I went to get my Fish N Mate.

First problem that stuck me after assembling the new cart was the fact that it had no "floor". The cooler wouldn't fall thru the cracks, but the towel, the pliers, a can of Diet Ginger Ale, or anything else small sure would. No place to put the little stuff and no room for a milk crate because the cart space had already been assigned to other things.










The floor problem was easily solved by a trip to Walmart. I got two door mats ($2.50 each), cut them width wise, rounded off the corners and installed them in the cart overlapped by poking a hole in them with a filet knife and attaching them with a couple tie wraps; easy removal for spring cleaning but still held nicely in place. We got floor....










Off to the beach I went. The Fish N Mate still isn't a joy in deep sand, but it's much better than anything I've built so it looked like the new cart plan was starting to come together. With my new cart floor, no problem with things falling thru the cracks. At least not while I was fishing. It didn't take long to realize that the cart not only had no "floor", but it also had no "walls" too, so anything left loose in the cart was able to fall out when the cart was in motion. I didn't like that feature because my old pier cart didn't have that problem. 










So I decided I needed some "walls" to go along with my new floor. The two major considerations in fishing carts are weight and corrosion; heavy components and those that will rust should be left out of the design. After banging around on Google for an hour trying to figure out what to use for the walls, I remembered a roll of plastic mesh fencing that I had used on a dog project, and a few minutes of digging around in the garage produced the material for the walls. 

I cut a 9" strip and tie wrapped it to the cart. In retrospect, it may have been easier to put it on in pieces instead of one long strip, as going around the corners was problematic, but I got it on there. No more problems with stuff falling out. The weight of the plastic mesh piece I used was less than eight ounces, and it's all plastic so it'll never rust. We got walls....










Using some more tie wraps and a few pieces of scrap PVC for tool holders, I reinstalled tool department.










Don't forget that if you fish in Florida, you need to carry an approved medical waste container to properly dispose of your old hooks. 










Add the sand spikes using a couple of Velcro straps.










Add the cooler and the tackle bag and you're off to the races. Don't forget the rods....










This is the "Beach" configuration. Since I don't need sand spikes on the pier, I can take the large cooler instead of this little one. 

I also replaced the wheel bearings with ABEC 9 ceramics, and I washed them out with lighter fluid and added one drop of Yellow Rocket Fuel to each bearing before I put them back into the wheels. Haven't tested the new bearings yet, but I figure one good shove and this baby should go 200 yards up the beach all by itself...

Sorry for the dark pictures, it's dark in the garage at night.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> I also replaced the wheel bearings with ABEC 9 ceramics, and I washed them out with lighter fluid and added one drop of Yellow Rocket Fuel to each bearing before I put them back into the wheels. Haven't tested the new bearings yet, but I figure one good shove and this baby should go 200 yards up the beach all by itself...



You ain't right...   


BTW, have ya got any more of that plastic fence? I like that idea, and had tried it once with something similar, but didn't like the result.

Yours looks like I had wanted mine to look.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Nice!

I like the fence idea. 

One suggestion. Might as well start saving the lunch money now because at some point you'll get tired of digging trenches with those little wheels. Someday you'll upgrade them to Roleez. They're expensive but they make pulling the cart on soft sand a breeze.










.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Nice!
> 
> I like the fence idea.
> 
> One suggestion. Might as well start saving the lunch money now because at some point you'll get tired of digging trenches with those little wheels. Someday you'll upgrade them to Roleez. They're expensive but they make pulling the cart on soft sand a breeze.


Yep, I know about those Roleez wheels. Acutally we don't do that much walk on the beach fishing. I try and use my big cart (the Jeep) as much as possible. 95% of the cart use will be on the pier in the fall when my Dad wants to go fishing all day every day for 3 months.

I saw a set of those in person on Barty's cart, they look great for the sand, but I'm not sure how well they'd do on concrete and pier boards with nail heads sticking up out of them, so probably have to do the wheel switchy thing depending on where we're going.

If only we could drive on the beach anywhere down here like we used to be able to do...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Yeah, I switch back to the original wheels for pier fishing, if for nothing else, they add a lot of width the cart. Too wide for a crowded pier. Sure are nice on the sand though.  
.


----------



## Rsladewski (May 13, 2007)

*Surf Carts*

Hello. I am new to this site and the article on the surf mate caught my attention. I to have had problems over the years with finding a cart to use on the beach to surf fish. Finaly, after years of trying differant carts (including the fish mate, I didn't like picking up the front) my wife told me to make my own. And I did. Here is what I came up with.

I was going to post a few pics, but could not figure out how. You can see it though BeachKarts.Com.

Keep in mind, I am not trying to sell them on this site, I just cannot figure out how to post a few pics to show what I came up with.

Rick Sladewski


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Rsladewski's cart pictures:


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Great looking cart! I have one of those garden carts from the home store. It weighs about 60#, has 3or 4" wide tires, and loaded up PLOWS through the sand. There must be some other alternative to those way overpriced roleez. Anyone know of any less expensive wider wheels?


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice ride S/F....


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*Roleeze on the pier*

I don't hane a problem on JBP considering our "state of the art" Pier. No nails,the planks are "breakaway" style and bolted in. No problem with width,our pier is 20' wide. It fits through the "in" gate with about 1' clearance on each side. It fits through the "out" gate with about 1" on each side  Guess they dont want you to leave with a wider load than you came with. My wheeles are somewhat permanently mounted so change outs are not an option,plus I have 2 sets of wheels on mine,The origional wheels PLUS the Roleeze. I still need to add the floor and walls,replace the lost handle,cap the bottom of the rod tubes and add some tool storage. I had a motor idea for it but the batteries added 25lbs to the cart so that's out the window.


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Surf fish I especially like the mesh you placed around the cart. thanks for sharing your ideas.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Don't brings that thing up here to GA, because you don't gots no Dubs on it. Replace the bearings and skimps on da dubs.

Dang man.....


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Check this antique out!*

How about pimp this 'antique' pier cart? Ha, this cart is from about 15 years ago, bought it originally for my Dad on Fathers day. I think I got it from Boaters World, but West Marine still sells them for under $100 I think. The new rod holders are the super white ones on the sides and the two new ones on the rear. I'd like to find a way to mount a lure holder on one side and drink holders on the other (of course the really cheap way ). It ain't the prettiest cart around but it works! :fishing: 

Cane44


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

delete


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*How*

do you guys fit those things in your trucks?? I got one of those that the all the sides fold down. It strong enough to hold my 30gal livewell in it..(for piers and bridges) The only draw back is that it is "Heavy" Its one of those ones that you use in Yard work. But if the sides didnt fold down, i wouldnt be able lock it up, if i went into a store....Boy we carry around alot of stuff


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

*More Accessories....*

Two of the things I have problems with are sinkers and towels/hand wipes. I've always got them with me, in the bucket, in the tackle bag, in the the backpack, but I always have to hunt for them when I need them. 

So off to the Dollar Store we went again. Got a couple Sterilite Mini Milk Crates for a buck each, and a couple Sterilite Flip Top containers that sit nicely in the top of the mini milk crates.

First one I mounted on the front of the cart as the towel/hand wipe holder. Make sure if you need to take your handle on and off, you mount it low enuff to get to the handle pin. It holds the hand wipes, and a couple extra towels and makes them easy to find. No more mullet guts in my peanut butter sandwich.










Sinkers have been a problem in any type of cart I've ever used. If you are going to be fishing four rods, or two people with six or eight rods, out of the same cart, and you don't know for sure what size lead you'll be needing, you can easily wind up hauling ten pounds or more of sinkers around with you. 

The key to easy cart pulling is balance, you want the heavy stuff either over the wheels or in back of the wheels. I also want the sinker container "removable" so I can take it out of the cart easily when I need to lift the cart back into the truck. Put ten pounds of sinkers in the handle end of the cart and you'll really notice the weight when you lift it up to start rolling. So the other little milk crate wound up doing sinker duty on the back of the cart. 










Since I don't use the same type of sinkers at the pier as I do on the beach, I got a couple of the flip top boxes and I just grab the right one depending on where I'm fishing; no sense in hauling six pounds of pier sinkers around on the beach.










All we need now is an electric motor to drive the wheels, and some air conditioning and we're good to go....


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Nice!!


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

man that makes me want to skip on the yak thing and get a beach cart and send it to you to pimp my cart..


Very nice job and great craftmanship. Looks like you bought it that way


----------



## Willie in NEPA (Mar 13, 2007)

NIce job there. Just got my cart a couple of weeks ago and now I know some of the things to think about to make them better. Thanks for the great ideas. Willie Keep on :fishing:


----------



## Willie in NEPA (Mar 13, 2007)

Been thinking of using some of that plastic lattice cut to fit the bottom. It may be too slippery though. I also use the aluminum sand spikes and they fit into a rod holder tube perfectly, if you take the rubber caps off. Anyway if you come up with any new ideas or improvements. please let us know.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks good, but still missing something........ 

:spam:


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Wheres the lights and license plate holder?... A cart that big might even need a city sticker... Joke ... Looks pretty good.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*went*

and look at one, it's not big enough to hold my livewell (30gl) and for a pier my cart does the job, not as good looking or light as yours. My cart has the same wheels, and on sand it doesnt ride that well...(but it is heavy, plus gear) if anyone is looking into getting it, i agree change the wheels for the beach....or keep it light...:fishing:


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

Awesome work, have a cart that I will now make much better, thanks for sharing...:beer:


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

SPECKS said:


> Wheres the lights and license plate holder?...


Just got the tag from the DMV today. Good thing you don't need a title to register a motorcycle in Florida


----------



## arthurinak (May 22, 2006)

*Thanks for sharing....*

your ideas & pics Surf Fish. I just got done pimpin' my cart using some of your ideas. Put a floor in using some basic black mats from Wal-mart, now my soft sided tackle bag sits upright nicely without sinking down in between the slats of the original "floor" of the cart. Also added the small crates fore and aft of the cart. Crate on the front holds towels, waterless hand sanitizer, sunscreen, extra towels, small 48" tape measure. The aft crate holds sinkers. I didn't add any walls, as I don't keep anything loose in the cart at all. Also set up a little tool rack on the sides to hold pliers, scissors, filet knife, bait knife. 
Never would have thought to improve the cart if it weren't for you sharing your ideas. Thanks again! Tight Lines! :fishing:


----------



## idratherbefishin (Jun 2, 2007)

*Rod size in Carts*

Hi, I am new to the site. I have been thinking on getting a fishing cart to do some surf fishing. I also thought about some of the home made and garden cart ideas but they seem to be quite heavy. I usually just fish from my truck but I thought I would get a cart and fish a little more near the house and cut down on the ware and tear and maybe save a little fuel. anyhow there seems to be two different brand the Fish-N-Mate and the Reels on Wheels. Just wandering what you would recomend. I was also wandering if the larger rods like the 12' with the bigger ends would fit in these rod holders. I would be using just for surf. 

Thanks.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I'd recommend the Fish-N-Mate because the cargo area is just a little wider than the other one; the square Ice Cube style cooler will fit in the Fish-N-Mate, but not in the Reels On Wheels.

The rod tubes are just a tiny bit bigger than 1.5" inside diameter (on the Fish-N-Mate), and I haven't found a rod yet that doesn't fit in them (up to 13.5').


----------



## bogieman (Jul 25, 2007)

*My Solution*

Never had done any surf fishing until my May trip to Hunting Island (SC). Anyway, I had an old Action Packer (large plastic storage box) around the shop and just built a frame out of 1" PVC and mounted 2 13" pnuematic tires (from harbor freight) and it made a great surf fishing cart. Plenty of dry storage and lightweight.
Pictures available on request


----------



## seaBreeze (Oct 4, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


.....check out the link above....it is fifty bucks plus fifteen shipping anywhere in the USA....it is plastic, has 8 load options, has big tires for sand, and you can buy another and hook it up behind the first....97 units in stock....:fishing:


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

seaBreeze said:


> .....check out the link above....it is fifty bucks plus fifteen shipping anywhere in the USA....it is plastic, has 8 load options, has big tires for sand, and you can buy another and hook it up behind the first....97 units in stock....:fishing:


That thing would sink in the sand so fast you couldn't find the wheels. Beach sled


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

keep the pics coming good thread here . i need some ideas.


----------



## dlwedd (Aug 28, 2006)

I have been looking to upgrade my tires on my cart and found this today. In case someone was looking to do the same I found the wheeleez baloon tires for $17.40 ea. You have to scroll down a good bit to find the sale.

http://www.wheeleez.com/beachwheels.php


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

if someone will post them, I have some pics of a really pimpin cart......and I mean pimpin!


----------



## Waynejr83 (8 mo ago)

arthurinak said:


> *Thanks for sharing....*
> 
> your ideas & pics Surf Fish. I just got done pimpin' my cart using some of your ideas. Put a floor in using some basic black mats from Wal-mart, now my soft sided tackle bag sits upright nicely without sinking down in between the slats of the original "floor" of the cart. Also added the small crates fore and aft of the cart. Crate on the front holds towels, waterless hand sanitizer, sunscreen, extra towels, small 48" tape measure. The aft crate holds sinkers. I didn't add any walls, as I don't keep anything loose in the cart at all. Also set up a little tool rack on the sides to hold pliers, scissors, filet knife, bait knife.
> Never would have thought to improve the cart if it weren't for you sharing your ideas. Thanks again! Tight Lines! :fishing:


Im curious how you built tool holder etc. do you have pictures? I’m also trying to come up with a floor idea for mine. Thanks


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Waynejr83 said:


> Im curious how you built tool holder etc. do you have pictures? I’m also trying to come up with a floor idea for mine. Thanks










i used a tool pouch from home depot. It's on rhe milk crate.


----------

